# Schonendes Brandungsvorfach



## Kunde (15. April 2014)

Hallo,
ich war letzte Woche in Dänemark zum Meerforellenangeln. Da es mit den Mefos nicht so ganz gut lief und meine Freundin auch mal mit zum Angeln wollte, haben wir einen Abend Brandungsangeln gemacht. Im Hellen fingen wir nen schönen Plattfisch. Als es Dunkel wurde, kamen die Dorsche in Wurfweite. Leider waren die Dorsche sehr klein und schluckten den Köder sehr tief, so dass ich sie nicht lebensfähig zurücksetzen konnte und sie abschlagen musste. Um nicht noch mehr Fische zu verangeln haben wir nach den beiden Dorschen wieder eingepackt und sind zurück zum Ferienhaus.

Da auch Plattfische den Köder oft tief schlucken, habe ich mir schon oft die Frage gestellt, ob es nicht ein Vorfach oder Montage gibt, die ein Tiefes schlucken der Fische verhindert oder minimiert?
Wäre für Tipps oder Verschläge dankbar!

Gruß Kunde


----------



## Justsu (15. April 2014)

*AW: Schonendes Brandungsvorfach*

Kreishaken könnten da vielleicht Abhilfe schaffen!?

Ansonsten ist das glaube ich ein altbekanntes Problem, da hilft sonst nur Stelle wechseln.


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2014)

*AW: Schonendes Brandungsvorfach*

Ein durchlaufblei und weichere ruten helfen bei der biss Erkennung. Sonst hilft nur größere haken zu nehmen keine scheu vor 5/0 das senkt zumindest bei den kleinsten Dorschen die todesquote allerdings auch die bissfrequenz der platten die würgen sich allerdings meist alles biss in den schlund so das abschlagen eigendlich vorprogrammiert ist. Sonnst kann es auch helfen den wiederhaken einzudrücken dan hält allerdings auch der wurm nicht so gut auf dem haken.


----------



## Baum1309 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Schonendes Brandungsvorfach*

Hi,

ja ich kenn auch das Problem wenn der Doschkindergarten auf Ausflug ist.

Ich hab mir für den Fall ein paar System gebaut mit 2/0 Haken und angedrücktem Widerhaken. Unterhalb vom Watti mach ich dann ein Baitgummi oder eine Styroporkugel rum, die verhindert, dass der Watti über die Hakenspitze rutscht, bzw das die Spitze frei ist und haken kann. 
Oder du kaufst dir Haken, die oben 2 kleine Widerhaken am Schenkel haben und das runterrutschen des Wurms verhindern.


----------



## steffen1 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Schonendes Brandungsvorfach*

Hallo,
hab in der Brandung Heavy Feederruten-Bisserkennung sehr gut!
Und das erste mal dieses Jahr Kreishaken benutzt. Wurm aufziehen ist etwas schwieriger aber alle damit gefangenen untermassigen Fische konnte ich zurücksetzen. Der Haken muss,durch die gebogene Hakenspitze, eine gewisse Größe Haben sonst geht der Wurm nicht(oder schwer) am Schenkel vorbei.Auch vom Boot werde ich alles nach und nach auf Kreishaken umstellen,ist schön wenn du keine Haken mehr rausschneiden musst.


----------



## Allround_angler (15. April 2014)

*AW: Schonendes Brandungsvorfach*

Hallo!

 Wenn man mit geringerer Wurfweite leben kann, könnte man dünnste Unterlegscheiben ( Kunststoff od.Blech )mit geringen Innendurchmesser und grossem Aussendurchmesser auf den Haken ziehen. Der Innendurchmesser sollte dabei so groß sein, dass die Unterlegscheibe nicht über das Hakenöhr rutschen kann. Mit einem Silikonstoppergummi das ganze dann arretieren und fertig....Sowas hilft z.B. bei Plattfisch um das tiefe Schlucken zu verhindern. Mein Angelkollege hier im Board (Ijmtex) hat mit Wäscheklammerfedern für die Vorfächer einen ähnlichen Effekt erreicht, bei besserer Wurfweite. Du könntest ihm da sicher mal ne PM schicken, um nähere Infos zu erhalten. 

 Gruss Jens


----------



## dorsch20 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Schonendes Brandungsvorfach*

Ich habe in Norwegen zur Vermeidung von Fehlbissen auch schon Circle Hooks probiert. Gleich der erste Lumb hatte bis zum A... geschluckt, was ja angeblich bei Circle Hooks nie passiert. Also Totaloperation.
Das hat sich sogar noch wiederholt, bei jedem dritten bis vierten Fisch. Und die Ausbeute ist auch nicht besser geworden als bei normalen Haken.


----------



## Windelwilli (16. April 2014)

*AW: Schonendes Brandungsvorfach*

Ich schwör auf die Dinger.
Hast du vielleicht zu kleine genommen oder hast den Fisch zu lange schlucken lassen?
Ich nehme mindestens 10/0 er Circles. Beim Biss lass ich den Fisch gegen die geschlossene Bremse ziehen bis ordentlich Druck auf der Rute ist, dann wird eingeholt. Zu 99 % ist der Fisch schön im Maulwinkel gehakt.


----------



## dorsch20 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Schonendes Brandungsvorfach*

Was heißt zu lange schlucken lassen?
Bei Circle Hooks gibt es soweit ich weiß nur die Gefahr, dass man zu früh ...
Ich vermute auch, dass die Haken etwas zu klein waren, obwohl ich sie groß fand. Wenn ein Lumb guten Appetit hat, geht das Schlucken schnell. 
Ich mag allerdings keine noch größeren Haken benutzen. Ich habe nämlich eher das Kleinvieh im Verdacht, für das ewige Gezuppel verantwortlich zu sein.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur sagen, dass auch Kreishaken ggf. geschluckt werden.


----------



## Eike82 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Schonendes Brandungsvorfach*

Eindeutig Kreishaken. Heute in Sönderborg ging nur haufenweise Kleinkram dran - alle im Mundwinkel gepackt mit den Kreishaken.


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schonendes Brandungsvorfach*

Circle hook ohne Anschlag wo vorher die 30er dorsche 5/0er wurmhaken inhalieren, saßen gleich die ersten 3 (danach hab ich geblinkert) vorne am Maul


----------



## Rosi (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schonendes Brandungsvorfach*



Kunde schrieb:


> Da auch Plattfische den Köder oft tief schlucken, habe ich mir schon oft die Frage gestellt, ob es nicht ein Vorfach oder Montage gibt, die ein Tiefes schlucken der Fische verhindert oder minimiert?
> Wäre für Tipps oder Verschläge dankbar!
> 
> Gruß Kunde



Das liegt nicht am Vorfach! Kontrolliere es einfach alle 5 Minuten, kurble 2 Umdrehungen, und schon hast du die Fische alle an der Lippe. Je länger sie "kauen", um so tiefer rutscht der Haken.


----------



## Rosi (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schonendes Brandungsvorfach*



Eike82 schrieb:


> Eindeutig Kreishaken. Heute in Sönderborg ging nur haufenweise Kleinkram dran - alle im Mundwinkel gepackt mit den Kreishaken.



Ach was, laß sie den Circle lange genug ablutschen, dann sitzt auch der am After.  (Sagt ein Circlefan)


----------

